# My Pets



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

As soon as I find the cord to my camera (kids walked off with it), then I will post some pictures of my other pets. But I can tell you about them.

I have 2 Pew Male Mice, there names are Charlie and Hurley, I got them as a par living together so I decide to keep them together, and they have been doing fine (I know your not to keep 2 male mice together otherwise they fight). Then I have 1 Pew female mouse, her name is Lady, I have 2 black mice, one has a white spot on her back, the one with the spot is named Spot (lol), the other black mouse, I havn't named yet. I have 1 white and cream spotted female mouse, her name is Cookie Dough, then I have 1 light brown female mouse, I havn't named her eather.

Then tomorrow I am getting a 1 and a half yr old male Ferret, his name is Charlie also , hes coming with a HUGE 2 story cage, a hammock all his toys and other stuff. This women that works at my local pet store, adopted one of my rescue rats, and I asked her if I could play with the Ferrets in the pet store (I know her pretty well), she said yes and opened the cage and let me play with them. Then she asked me If I wanted one, I said I can't afford to buy one, she then told me she has 3, and they all came to her as donates (people no longer wanting them, and she takes them in). 

I asked her if she was going to charge a adoption fee, she said no, and that I could even have his cage (which she got when she got him). So tomorrow I will be picking him up.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Male mice can be kept together. You just have to be prepared for the possibility of having two cages if they do fight. Some may be fine together their whole lives.

Will you be getting a second ferret? They're sociable animals like rats and should really be kept in at least pairs. Do the 3 ferrets this woman has live together?


----------



## kodkingvegeta (Aug 7, 2009)

Hmmmmmm.............I never did ask if she has them all in one cage. But I don't think she dose, other wise she wouldn't have offered me his cage. And later down the road I do plan to get another Ferret. But for now, 1 at a time.


----------

